# Milwaukee, WI support group?



## kskarzynski (Aug 10, 2012)

Are there any support groups near Milwaukee? Anybody want to form one? I know there is one in Madison but I would love to have one closer to home that I could be more involved in. Weekly/biweekly/monthly meetings are all options for me.. would love to meet and become friends with other people with SAD.


----------



## zzz (Jun 19, 2013)

Ya were would we meetup?


----------



## Stark23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Where in Madison is there one?


----------

